# Hi



## coockiechase (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm just here to look around for ideas on my first machine/grinder set. open to ideas


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Well a good place to look at previous advice given to others , have you ideas and or a certain budget ?

welcome to the forum


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum dude! There's a tonne of experienced people on here, from home baristas to professionals. All very willing to help


----------



## coockiechase (Sep 26, 2015)

Still waiting for my 5th post to look at the sale section. Been bidding on ebay for used gaggia classic without success. As for the grinder, Im looking at the mdf, sage, or the mc2. Before this ive been brewing drip and stovetop and already has a hario grinder...though it's kinda tiring


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Classics are a good place to start, what's your total budget?


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

********WELCOME*******

from SW Scotland

where you located..?


----------



## coockiechase (Sep 26, 2015)

Cambridge. Could spare around 200-300 in total which is why I was looking at 2nd hand ones


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Welcome and you almost there with the post count to be able to see the for sale thread. Most here would agree buy the best grinder you can afford and 2nd hand grinders get you more bang for your buck or taste in the cup when partnered with the classic. Grinder has by far the greatest effect on your output.

John


----------



## coockiechase (Sep 26, 2015)

johnealey said:


> Welcome and you almost there with the post count to be able to see the for sale thread. Most here would agree buy the best grinder you can afford and 2nd hand grinders get you more bang for your buck or taste in the cup when partnered with the classic. Grinder has by far the greatest effect on your output.
> 
> John


thanks for the tip. for the same price range of 100-200. would a mdf, mc2 without timer or sage pro be better?


----------

